# 7 Months of hell



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok so i only have 7 months till I come home from Iraq I just bought my goat on R&R so id love to suprise myself with a garage full of parts when i get home anybody know a good website to order stuff from


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

TxSoldier6.0 said:


> Ok so i only have 7 months till I come home from Iraq I just bought my goat on R&R so id love to suprise myself with a garage full of parts when i get home anybody know a good website to order stuff from


depends on what you're looking for. maryland speed has good stuff For exhaust and other things. i like FlowTech Inductions for cams. Kollar Racing for suspension. what you looking for?


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Heres a couple of them.

GTO 2004-2006 Car Parts from LMPerformance

Texas-Speed.com


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Yea Marylandspeed is up top for me.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

I have ordered a bunch of stuff from LMperformance, never an issue. Also, consider purchasing used stuff, there are some good deals out there that will stretch your Mod. dollar...


----------

